# To My Darling Husband . . .



## rabbithutch (Nov 1, 2013)

To my darling husband:

Before you return from your business trip I just want to let you know about the small accident I had with the pickup truck when I turned into the driveway.  

Fortunately it's not too bad and I really didn't get hurt, so please don't worry too much about me.

I was coming home from Wal-Mart, and when I turned into the driveway I accidentally pushed down on the accelerator instead of the brake.  

The garage door is slightly bent,
but the pickup fortunately came to a halt when it bumped into your car.

I am really sorry, but I know  with your kind-hearted personality you will forgive me. You know how much  I love you and care for you, my sweetheart.

I am enclosing a picture for you.

I cannot wait to hold you in my arms again.


Your loving wife.
XXX



  P.S.  Your girlfriend called.  













truck vette



__ rabbithutch
__ Nov 1, 2013


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 1, 2013)

WOW, what a woman she knows how to go 4 wheelin fer sure!!! great accomplishment for a accidental push of the *go pedal*!!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 1, 2013)

Good one!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 1, 2013)

Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for this! And happy Friday!!!! And Happy November! Here is to more laughter in the world!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 4, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> . . .   Here is to more laughter in the world!!! Cheers! - Leah



Amen!


----------

